# Whats your managed unit rig?



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Rig #3:
> 
> Lowe 1436, 12hp mud buddy with gear reduction (hyper), runners and winch.
> View attachment 449655


Show off!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

StiffNeckRob said:


> Show off!


you haven't lived until you rode point (front) on the 1946 aerocraft w/ 15hp. pretty sure we can pull a 3rd on an innertube with it.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> you haven't lived until you rode point (front) on the 1946 aerocraft w/ 15hp. pretty sure we can pull a 3rd on an innertube with it.


Pretty sure I saw you last season blowing across the 30s with only the prop in the water. Gettin it was an understatement! Those that know you know that's a sight to see! Lol


----------



## reflex2004 (Jan 28, 2011)

ajkulish said:


> How does that 6hp move you? Short shaft? Air cooled?
> 
> 1965 Johnson 6hp. Twin cylinder water cooled short shaft. Gets around good. Never had a gps on board to see how quick but it's not very quick. Beats walking and hauling gear. No more than $500 into the whole rig.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

The managed area game bug has bit me. We've been completely fine without a boat hunting nqp up until yesterday in the ice. I sat there thinking about how nice it must be to just run the boat through the ice and get where you want to be.

Anything to avoid in a managed area rig in Jon boats if you want to use them to break ice?


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

BumpRacerX said:


> Anything to avoid in a managed area rig in Jon boats if you want to use them to break ice?


Dont go to big.
Ran a 16 48 mirror craft for years with a 23 swomp motor. Can haul tons of gear and 4 guys but your pushing sooo much water and never get her up on plane.
Switched to a alweld 1542 with the same 23 swomp motor and its a world of difference , but your only taking 3 guys and gear with that. The thickness of the alweld is .08 and I busted a ton of ice last year with no problems. I like the hideablity of the alweld in corn. But the best advice I can give is please take it to the end of the corn stips and tuck it in there. Or use someone else's spot they knocked down. I always take it to ends of the corn or even stash it in the dikes at some places..Its not hard to walk back to your spot to hunt..Really like the alweld boats only thing is on mine there is NO compartments for life jackets or anything else..


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

I think I'm just cheap, and have the mentality that if I'm going to beat on something I do t want to feel horrible about doing it.

Bought a square stern canoe for like $200 on Craigslist. Found a 1969 Evinrude fisherman 6hp for $75 at a pawn shop (put another $200 or so into it since then). She leaks a little, but Ive had the setup for 8 seasons, probably a couple hundred pull overs, for the initial investment of $300 I'm a happy camper. When the canoe or motor is finished, I'll find someone else's junk they're trying to get rid of  

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

natureboy2534 said:


> Dont go to big.
> Ran a 16 48 mirror craft for years with a 23 swomp motor. Can haul tons of gear and 4 guys but your pushing sooo much water and never get her up on plane.
> Switched to a alweld 1542 with the same 23 swomp motor and its a world of difference , but your only taking 3 guys and gear with that. The thickness of the alweld is .08 and I busted a ton of ice last year with no problems. I like the hideablity of the alweld in corn. But the best advice I can give is please take it to the end of the corn stips and tuck it in there. Or use someone else's spot they knocked down. I always take it to ends of the corn or even stash it in the dikes at some places..Its not hard to walk back to your spot to hunt..Really like the alweld boats only thing is on mine there is NO compartments for life jackets or anything else..


I've got the same rig and that is also something I don't like. But I've got a bin that stores my extra life jackets, flare kit, and camo netting for the boat that works just fine.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

General Ottsc said:


> I've got the same rig and that is also something I don't like. But I've got a bin that stores my extra life jackets, flare kit, and camo netting for the boat that works just fine.


Yea thats what we use and doubles as a seat for the 3rd guy..


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Who's old rig did I buy today? Registration says smokercraft but the HIN # on it and the boat is an Ouachita. Motor feels like it's got good compression but won't start which should be an easy fix (or a swap for something else I've got sitting around).

Has a roller on the bow like someone was pulling ***** with it. Probably paid too much but oh well.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Solo rig acquired. Guy I never knew duck hunted had it. She's an old Sawyer solo boat. Sawyer canoes were built in Oscoda and hold a special place in AuSable lore. 

Also threw in a light custom cart and tossed out a few places to hunt with it.









My floatilla is now...
Five racing canoes
Three Sawyer Touring/hunting boats
Two kayaks
Two sups
1436 Jon boat

Plus the wife's sailboat. And a 24' cabin cruiser project I need to get rid of.


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

1448 polarcraft du edition w/25hp black anchor. it moves real good. has winch. will sell


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Got tired of loading the canoe on top of the truck every weekend, and having to unload and load all my crap in the bed of the truck, so I put together this trailer. 5 dozen duck floaters, a dozen goose floaters, 2 sleds, marsh seats, dog stand, paddles, life jackets, grass panels, mojo poles, camo for the canoe, and a trolling motor are kept in the trailer. Take out what I need for each hunt depending on the conditions.


----------

